# looking to adopt in Pa



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

hi,
im new on this forum,and this is my first post. i already have 1 female white dove,named 'Piggerbird" whom is growing older,and no one in my area has doves or fancy pigeons.i would like to get a bird/ birds to put in a cage next to piggers so she will have company of other birds. as she lost her cagemate awhile back and still seems very lonely. i know birds are social beings and think that this will help her be happy again. i personally fell in love with doves,through pigger,and my dads delightful stories of him owning homing pigeons as a kid.i am willing to either adopt a bird or buy one. but i feel a ''homeless animal'' is in greater need,than a breeders one. i dont care what breed type of bird it is,but i would prefer doves,but the fancy pigeons are just as lovely.

i am in central pa, blair county, town called Altoona.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*PA pigeons*

Hi, 
'
we're in Harrisburg, PA and certainly can give you a young pigeon if you don't care too much about what breed.

Link

www.martinlofts.com


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

we've been offline for awhile,due to pc issues and finishing school. if your still willing to accommodate me for an adoption, i would be happy for the chance.

im not overly concerned with the breed type,and would consider even a handicapped bird in need of a home.please keep me updated and feel free to email me.

thanks! Steph.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=308234&postcount=2


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

I always have nice friendly pigeons for adoption.
please contact me, I'm located in Pittsburgh

[email protected]


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Pigeon show in Uniontown, PA*

Hi Steph,

If you still are looking for pigeons I will be at the Western PA Pigeon show on August 17 in Uniontown. If you can meet me there I can bring you some birds. I can send you photos first to see if you want them.

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------

